# Furry comics?



## Beta Link (Feb 23, 2010)

*Andorozon and Extinctioners opinions?*

So I've been looking around the internet for some good furry comics. A couple that have piqued my interest are Andorozon and Extinctioners. Has anyone read either of those? I'd like to have a good idea of how good they are before I go buying them.

Edit: A bit more specific now, sorry. I must not have been thinking completely straight when I typed this thread up. >_>


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 24, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=55363


----------



## Riptor (Feb 24, 2010)

Before this gets locked, I'll give you some advice: Read anything that isn't here. http://badwebcomics.wikidot.com/


----------



## Beta Link (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry, my original post wasn't very clear. Finding comics isn't the problem, plus I'm already reading TwoKinds and Furthia High (and yes, I know TwoKinds is on that list; I don't really give a damn, I like it). Andorozon and Extinctioners (not webcomics) look kind of cool, and I want opinions on them.

Also, perhaps I should have mentioned I wasn't looking for _web_comics, but rather comics in book form, that I don't need computer access to read. :/


----------

